# Tips for preparing for first FET



## Forever Hoping (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, I am preparing to face my first FET after a failed IVF cycle. Although I am excited to get things moving again, I am also scared, anxious and nervous about what might happen- emotionally more than anything else! 
Do you have any tips for things I should be doing/not doing, taking, etc to be in the best place for it to be a success?


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi there afraid no tips from me but just to join you in the feeling nervous team. I'm booked in for an endo scratch on Friday then waiting for aF to start all the drugs. This will be my first fet after a failed fresh. I'm very nervous!!


----------



## Forever Hoping (Dec 29, 2014)

Can I ask how your endo scratch has come about? I have read a lot about others having this done but don't know much about it. Was this recommended to you as part of your protocol or did you push for it yourself?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi i had my first ivf cycle in  april 2013 which resulted in bfn. We had 5 blast frozen from that cycle. Had my first medicated fet in march 2014 which resulted in bfp. I had acupuncture, endo scratch and embryo glue. I also used to exercise a lot. I now have a 7 week old son from that cycle.

Wish you both the best of luck and i hope you get everything you wish for during this year. xxx


----------

